# Proposed Knicks/spurs Trade



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

NOTHING HERE BASED ON FACT THIS IS JUST SOMETHING WE SHOULD DO TO FIX OUR DEFENSE.


KNICKS TRADE-

Malik Rose
1ST rnd pick VIA San Antonio



SPURS TRADE-

Bruce Bowen

we get a real starting SF albeit a 34 yr old one but a guy who can actually teach our guys what D is all about. Not a bad 3 point shooter either so kill two birds with one stone.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Even though I hate Bruce Bowen, I would take him in a heart beat. Oh well we can only dream.


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

Kitty said:


> Even though I hate Bruce Bowen, I would take him in a heart beat. Oh well we can only dream.


At least we can see him kick Shaq in the groin when we play the Heat. It would ease the pain of the 30 point thrashing we'd receive.


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*Bad idea..*

They are already being taught HOW to play defense. It is up to THEM to execute. Bowen gives them nothing for now because the rest of the team is too young. By the time they are ready, he'll be too old. The is NO trade outside of a Artest type that will rewally help this team now. They need time. Everybody needs to stop panicking....all rooks make tons of mistakes. I warned you all to be patient and that it would be a roller coaster ride and it still holds true. This team is still a couple of years away, at least.


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: Bad idea..*



alphadog said:


> They are already being taught HOW to play defense. It is up to THEM to execute. Bowen gives them nothing for now because the rest of the team is too young. By the time they are ready, he'll be too old. The is NO trade outside of a Artest type that will rewally help this team now. They need time. Everybody needs to stop panicking....all rooks make tons of mistakes. I warned you all to be patient and that it would be a roller coaster ride and it still holds true. This team is still a couple of years away, at least.


This is not a glue trade. He will teach the other guys how to play D and it will rub off on them in the future.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

There is no reason for the Spurs to do this. They got rid of Rose for a reason.


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

WTChan said:


> There is no reason for the Spurs to do this. They got rid of Rose for a reason.


Yeah to get some fresh blood in Mohammed. Believe it or not the Spurs still miss rose a LOT.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

bowen's dirty.


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

Gotham2krazy said:


> bowen's dirty.


EXACTLY! YET HE GETS AWAY WITH IT. I want him to teach our guys how to play hard D like that and get away with it.


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

knicksfan said:


> NOTHING HERE BASED ON FACT THIS IS JUST SOMETHING WE SHOULD DO TO FIX OUR DEFENSE.
> 
> 
> KNICKS TRADE-
> ...


so what your saying is we trade nazr mohammed for bruce bowen straight up.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

yeah, but i don't think that the spurs would want to give up bowen. lol and if we were to get bowen just for the fact that he plays dirty and to teach our guys to do that then i don't think that's very good. you want to teach your players to be real defenders who have quick hands, pokes away the ball from the opposing offenders, doesn't gamble on steals, and have quick feet who can stay up with whomever the offenders may be. that's what we want to teach our guys. not to grab jerseys, trip people, hold onto anything of the opposers (i.e. articles of clothing, arms, leg, etc.), or do anything that bowen does. bowen is not a good defender. he's a dirty player. if he was a good defender then he could at least rack up some steals. he's never done it on a consistent basis at least. but c'mon he's had 5 seasons with the spurs and only two of those seasons has he actually had 1 steal per game. 1 STEAL?! c'mon man are you serious?


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*Are you serious?*

Steals is no indicator of defense. AI is great with steals but is no great shakes on defense. Getting steals just means you have good anticipation and maybe long arms. Defense is about effort and moving your feet. Bowen is a great defender and all players grab jerseys and do whatever they can get away with. Its up to the refs to limit it.


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: Are you serious?*



alphadog said:


> Steals is no indicator of defense. AI is great with steals but is no great shakes on defense. Getting steals just means you have good anticipation and maybe long arms. Defense is about effort and moving your feet. Bowen is a great defender and all players grab jerseys and do whatever they can get away with. Its up to the refs to limit it.


Thank you dog :biggrin: I never said I'd rather have Bowen than Naz in here but I would MUCH rather have Bruce Bowen in here OUR BEST DEFENDER WHETHER YOU LIKE IT OR NOT then Malik Rose as our 12th man and a bottom first round draft pick in one of the worst drafts in recent history.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: Are you serious?*



alphadog said:


> Steals is no indicator of defense. AI is great with steals but is no great shakes on defense. Getting steals just means you have good anticipation and maybe long arms. Defense is about effort and moving your feet. Bowen is a great defender and all players grab jerseys and do whatever they can get away with. Its up to the refs to limit it.


true that. but still. bowen is still a dirty player no matter how you twist it.


----------



## Yuck (Jan 22, 2006)

*Re: Bad idea..*



alphadog said:


> They are already being taught HOW to play defense. It is up to THEM to execute. Bowen gives them nothing for now because the rest of the team is too young. By the time they are ready, he'll be too old. The is NO trade outside of a Artest type that will rewally help this team now. They need time. Everybody needs to stop panicking....all rooks make tons of mistakes. I warned you all to be patient and that it would be a roller coaster ride and it still holds true. This team is still a couple of years away, at least.


You put too much faith in Larry Brown...The Knicks are 13-26 and I don't put 100% of the blame on the team. In the pre-season, the Knicks were picked to be as high as 6th in the East just because Brown was gonna be the coach. Look how wrong they were. Before the start of the season, the Pistons weren't even picked to be in the top 3. Indiana, New Jersey, and Miami were all picked ahead of Detroit. Some even predicted a Nets-Heat ECF. And look at Detroit now, once they were free of Brown, they wreaked havoc on the league. And I don't even think this team is as talented as the team that won the championship 2 years ago. And that team only won 54 games in the regular season. People keep saying Brown is a playoff coach, that may be true, but a mix of both is never bad. They need a player that will lead by example. Every successful team has one. The Knicks don't even have a true leader on the floor. If you're the leader, you should be the guy they go to in the clutch. Marbury rarely even has the ball in his hands in the final seconds. Brown usually runs an iso for Crawford.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

the spurs miss rose? 

Rose is trashmatic


----------



## Yuck (Jan 22, 2006)

The True Essence said:


> the spurs miss rose?
> 
> Rose is trashmatic


Against the Hornets, he was showing off his "old man legs". Looks like he's traveling all over the place.


----------

